# Game 44, bucks vs bulls, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (24-19) vs. Chicago Bulls (27-17).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/188957101.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Boozer is a game time decision.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not looking good. The second quarter killed us.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Not looking good. The second quarter killed us.


I wonder if Sanders had played if the result would have been different, especially with Boozer out.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

We're much better when Sanders is playing so yes we would have likely been better. He brings so much energy to the team.


----------

